# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Peachy Printer Forum >  Using Vectric 2D or 3D to generate GCode

## jjmouris

Hey guys.

Before you say it, I know it's not free but most proper CNC programs are not free anyway. Looks like for the affordable price of £95 we should be able to use Vectric Cut2D program to produce the GCode to feed into the Peachy for engraving and other 2D work. For 3D parts I would imagine the Cut3D program (£195) to be very easy to use. Certainly I seem to be able to handle the free trial version where as I get very lost in Blender to do anything.

http://www.vectric.com/store.html

The question is, is there going to be a dedicated program that takes the GCode files and runs the printer or what are we looking at using to actually drive the Peachy?

Has anyone from the Beta team tried going down this route?

J

----------

